# Retriever clubs in s. wi?



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi, I'm a new trainer with a new 13 week old puppy. Sadie is a purebreed black lab but too young to hunt this fall. I am interested in joining a retriever club in S. WI anyone know of any?


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.blackhawkrc.org/


----------



## DUKDOGZ (Oct 5, 2006)

Go to the H.R.C. web site http://huntingretrieverclub.org/


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Southern WI is a little vague.

Badger State Hunting Retriever Club and WISILL are in the SE by Elkhorn / Burlington.

Madison has a couple.

The best way is to go to the Hunting Retriever Club website or the AKC site and do a club search.

Let me know if you can't find anything. I used to be a member of Badger State.

Brian


----------

